# Think this foam will work for a layered target?



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

was looking for some foam and stumbled across this.

the thing is I am kinda confused about it. its says in the title "Foam Roll, 1/8, 12Inx275Ft, PK 6 " Im assuming its 1/8 inch thick by 12 inches wide x 275 feet long(per roll) but, then if you scroll down to the description under "tech specs" it says its 72 inches wide.... 

here is the link

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Foam-Roll-5VFN0?Pid=search

Looks like it will work.


My goalis to try and get some foam cheaply to build at least a 3 foot x 3 foot target for Fp then if there is any left make a dedicated Bh target. I mean 6 rolls for 106 buck plus shipping doesnt seem bad at all!!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW, also note, if you click on the "catalog view" it will bring up a pdf page. There is says the foam is 12 inches wide...

Either way I only wanted my target 12 inches deep...so let me know because that seems like a good deal 6 rolls of 1/8 x 12inch wide x 275 foot long for 106 bucks plus shipping(not sure on the cost, but says package weight is 23 lbs)


----------



## srsbznz (Sep 7, 2010)

Should, I tore apart a target that shall remain nameless but it started with M and ended in orell lmao what was inside fit that description 1/8" thick just a bit wider though. Stack enough of it, compress it a bit with plywood and have it banded together wrap some good burlap and you have yourself a good sturdy target at almost zilch the cost of the more expensive store bought targets.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

6 rolls at 12" would be 72", plus the height of the roll is 72"
Looks like it will be a 72" X 72" package for all 6 rolls.
This looks like the stuff that we use in our shipping department, and it is kinda flimsy, and easy to tear.
Not sure if it would work good or not, the stuff we have, I kind of doubt it, but I am not sure if it is the same as this.
FWIW

Keep us Posted, if you get it.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Pink foam. $15 4x8 sheet. Cut into sections and layered. works well.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Martin, I am very familiar with that foam I used it to insulate the boxes I used to ship Tarantulas. It has no self healing properties and is rather expensive. By self healing I mean there is no way for the arrows to go in between sheets which is what I am looking for. With the pink foam, and as much as I shoot it wouldnt be cost effective.

Looked at Spyderwebs, but there pricey for the size I want. also cant justify it as you cannot shoot BH's into it. 

American whitetail sells foam, but jesus christ! you would think Foam wouldnt be that expensive!!!


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yea it's not self healing. That's what sucks. But with my shooting habits it works well. I don't shoot every day and when i do I maybe shoot for half an hour then quit. If your a heavy shooter than better do something like what your looking at above. But 106 bucks. Damm that's high!


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

By the way......I am scared to death of spiders.:wink: Gives me the willys


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Well the 106 bucks for rolls of that size should be able to give you enough foam to make a good sized target. I just dont want to drop coin on something that wont work. I have no experience with this foam, but I know one of the local ranges uses the layered foam targets, but not sure of the type of foam used in them...


Something that drives me nuts...targets that last... they are basically non-exsistant!!! would love a spyder web, but dont want to have to buy it, then buy a good BH target too!!


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I hear ya there. I bought a wal mart target years ago. After maybe 50 shots the arrows were going all the way through. I suppose this pink foam will be the same way. But I rotate layers every so often (takes about 5 minutes) and when I can't rotate anymore....15 bucks for new. Thats better than 50 dollars for a target that will last just as long.


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

I always thought that sleep memory foam used in mattresses would work good but have never tried it. 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

I heard of people using those political signs found along the highways come election time. They are all ready cut to size, just stack up a bunch of them and cinch em' down with a couple of ratchet straps. Hey come to think of it, this is an election year, (hehe new target time.)


----------



## moosehunter09 (Aug 23, 2011)

we use that stuff for shipping at our warehouse. it is easily torn but may be better when it is stacked and sttrapped. i would go to a place that ships stuff localy and see if they will sell you about 10 - 20 feet of it and then just roll it up and strap it andsee what happens when you shoot it. good test before you drop 100 bux on it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I used something similar to that we had at work from a shipping department to make a small target for a few guys to shoot at the office. It tore up real easy and left residue on the arrows. Not sure if it was the exact same stuff or not but it looked just like it and was about 1/8th inch thick in sheets that were pre cut for wrapping stuff. We stacked a bunch of sheets between 2 pieces of plywood and strapped it together to put some compression on the foam. It stopped arrows pretty good at first but then started to get torn up in areas where we hit repeatedly. After a week or two we were sinking arrows up to the fletching in several areas and constantly scraping a foam film off arrows so we gave up on it.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

No I do not. This is the thin foam used to wrap things for packing. Go to you local dumpster behind Wal Mart and you can find plenty to try out. The lifetime target is a better option, two finger pull, plenty of stopping power and lasts a long long time. Look under DYI for plans. Uses cotton cloth, old T shirts, etc for stuffing. I went to a textile recycling plant and bought the cotton already cut into squares by the pound. It takes a lot more clothes that you think and you have to remove buttons, zippers and pockets and cannot use heavy cotton like denim or canvas. Foam wears out quickly, makes a mess, and lacks stopping power in my experience.


----------



## tank0020 (Dec 21, 2011)

Some advise on the foam - I did a little research on this prior to making my own foam layered targets. PE foam (Polyethylene) better known as shipping or packing foam comes in various weights. What you will get from Grainger will most likely be a 2-3 lb PE foam- not vary dense and will tear easy. Good targets such as the Block are made from a 9 lb PE foam ( their target also weighs 65 lbs and will stop a high # bow ). I spend approx $250 for a 300'x50" roll with a 6lb density - cut it down myself and will get 3 32"x32"x11" targets and will stop an average weight bow for hundreds of shots. Trust me you won't be happy with what you get from Grainger, you would be better off using layered cardboard.

Good luck


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Rags... cheapest and best arrow stop there is. I made a rag target out of an end table for my cellar 3 years ago and it still has another 100 years left in it.


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

rockrollnload said:


> I heard of people using those political signs found along the highways come election time. They are all ready cut to size, just stack up a bunch of them and cinch em' down with a couple of ratchet straps. Hey come to think of it, this is an election year, (hehe new target time.)


The stuff you are referring to is called coroplast. It is as versatile as pvc. You can build anything from it including a weatherproof box. Just cut and fold to desired shape. You can get it for free at any gas station when they change their ads ect. My local caseys store uses it to print their donut and pizza ads on then every few weeks when they change their ads they throw it in the dumpster and put up new. It is corogated plastic. I used to fly radio control combat airplanes and I built my planes from it. It is extremely durable. I now have a sheet of yellow coro for the target face. I suppose you could stack it like cardboard (that's basically what it is except made of plastic) and make a target out of it. Probably would work well as cardboard I know will work good too.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

codykrr said:


> Something that drives me nuts...targets that last... they are basically non-exsistant!!!


I hear ya on that one. I got tired of paying $100+ on targets that were lasting me about 3 months. I tried the home built with plastic bags stuffed in a feed bag. Worked OK...but was a little narrow for my son't shooting habits  Then I built a plywood frame and stapled trampoline material on the front and back and stuffed it with rags. It is heavy but lasting better than anything store bought that I tried.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

Martin_Shooter1 said:


> The stuff you are referring to is called coroplast. It is as versatile as pvc. You can build anything from it including a weatherproof box. Just cut and fold to desired shape. You can get it for free at any gas station when they change their ads ect. My local caseys store uses it to print their donut and pizza ads on then every few weeks when they change their ads they throw it in the dumpster and put up new. It is corogated plastic. I used to fly radio control combat airplanes and I built my planes from it. It is extremely durable. I now have a sheet of yellow coro for the target face. I suppose you could stack it like cardboard (that's basically what it is except made of plastic) and make a target out of it. Probably would work well as cardboard I know will work good too.


I tried the yellow coroplast signs. I cut them in half and stacked them up and used two 2x12's and two all-thread rods to hold the stack together, just like a cardboard target. It worked great at stopping arrows, BUT, I couldn't pull them out to save my life. I had to disassemble the target to get my arrows back. 
I went right back to cardboard, which works well.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

DID not work
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1504889


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

onyx48166 said:


> DID not work
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1504889


I guess that answers that....:darkbeer:


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

EPLC said:


> Rags... cheapest and best arrow stop there is. I made a rag target out of an end table for my cellar 3 years ago and it still has another 100 years left in it.


I like stretch wrap. It's free a lot of places. A couple of us at work have made many bag targets using wrap and dunnage bags, boxes or whatever. All free.


----------

